# Facebook Sync



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there a .zip or .apk that i can flash to get this??? I like the ROM im on now but i do not have the ability to sync Facebook. I like to have the pictures in my contacts.I know Gummy's rom has it but wanted to stay with the Tranquilice.

Thanks


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

BlazinSS said:


> Is there a .zip or .apk that i can flash to get this??? I like the ROM im on now but i do not have the ability to sync Facebook. I like to have the pictures in my contacts.I know Gummy's rom has it but wanted to stay with the Tranquilice.
> 
> Thanks


All the FB sync mods are kind of broken, in the sense that they sync all of your FB contacts regardless of what option (say- sync with existing only).

Go with Haxsync in the market. High quality pics and it syncs properly.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

+1 on HaxSync. Works perfectly!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely give haxsync a try. Worth supporting the dev









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

++1 For HaxSync. I will never use the official FB app to sync my contacts again. :3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Its kind annoying we have to resort to 3rd party on a feature that should simply work out the box.


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it in the market ??

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

lovish said:


> Is it in the market ??
> 
> Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


Yup. Its only $1 I think. All the contact pix are high resolution too


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

Could nt find it but by chance found the ultimate app jusr like I wanted, its name is - Friendsmatcher for facebook

I was unable to sync my contact photos with my friends dp's on their facebook profile due to change in name... but this app made it 101 % possible - Simply click on each contact and choose him from your facebook contacts ( it will sync them once ) and whole process takes less then 5 seconds... so to sync my whole contact list it took me no more then 10-15 mins... 

And the best part - its free  

( if you use it I would advise donating 1-2 $ to apriciate the dev for creating such a nice app, his name is alexender  )

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't like haxsync because you HAVE to have the facebook app installed. I don't like the facebook app because it is always running in the background (occasionally fb upload manager eats at battery for no reason) & every time I open it, it checks GPS. I used syncmypix, and it worked once, but for some reason won't work right anymore. I guess I'll try friendsmatcher now...


----------



## madtomatoes (Jan 11, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I don't like haxsync because you HAVE to have the facebook app installed. I don't like the facebook app because it is always running in the background (occasionally fb upload manager eats at battery for no reason) & every time I open it, it checks GPS. I used syncmypix, and it worked once, but for some reason won't work right anymore. I guess I'll try friendsmatcher now...


LBE Privacy Gaurd. Block any permission (GPS) you want for any app. For some reason the auto-startup doesnt work so you'll have to manually launch it when you restart your phone.

Also +1 for Haxsync. Having Hi-res pictures looks so much better on the nexus


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Love this app. I just wish there was a only display contacts with numbers option like the old contact app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Go with Haxsync in the market. High quality pics and it syncs properly.


Bought and have never looked back works well, in my opinion it is better than Facebooks built in sync.


----------



## crookedpriority (Jan 27, 2012)

I have codename android 1.2 which is on the 4.0.3 rom. I synced my facebook to the people app and all the photos sync up but it doesn't say their updates or anything. On the main picture of the person it's just the picture with nothing else. My brother has the same rom and his works. I've tried reflashing the rom, redownloading the facebook up, syncing with all the different options but it's always just the pictures. Any ideas?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

crookedpriority said:


> I have codename android 1.2 which is on the 4.0.3 rom. I synced my facebook to the people app and all the photos sync up but it doesn't say their updates or anything. On the main picture of the person it's just the picture with nothing else. My brother has the same rom and his works. I've tried reflashing the rom, redownloading the facebook up, syncing with all the different options but it's always just the pictures. Any ideas?


Never worked for me, are you sure hes not using haxsync or your seeing updates from twitter or google +?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## crookedpriority (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sure. He has just the regular facebook app. I found an article and for the life of my i'm haveing trouble finding it again that was about the updated people app in 4.0.3 which showed the exact same things my brother's app does, syncs updates and photos. We both have gnex with cna 1.2 except i'm running franco 14.4 kernel. He said he doesn't remember doing anyhting special to make it do it. I can't figure it out. He also doesn't have twitter or anything. Does anyone else get faceboko status updates in their people app?


----------

